# Marty's Pictures with names as PDF Files



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty's pictures with names as pdf files.... The PDF files are quite large PDF and may load a bit slow on some servers.

Pages 1-9

Pages 10-19

Pages 20-24 

Many thanks to MLS Moderator SteveC for making this possible..


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

*RE: Marty's Pictures with namse as a PDF*

Stan,
Were these the pictures taken after dark?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty's Pictures with namse as a PDF*

Nice job Stan!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty's Pictures with namse as a PDF*

Too bad you didn't have good weather and the pictures didn't turn out ;-) 

Thanks for posting, good to see some faces with names! Looks like there was a good number of folks there. I had to laugh at one pic where some guys looked like giants because the trees and background are so well G-scaled.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty's Pictures with namse as a PDF*

Thanks for posting Stan. Nice to put faces to names.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Marty's Pictures with namse as a PDF*

Posted By rreiffer on 29 Sep 2010 08:44 AM 
Stan,
Were these the pictures taken after dark?








Wonder if you might explain what you mean, Rick? The images are on a PDF and shows just fine. I've added other files to view with smaller files.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos, Stan. Nothing wrong with the lighting on the three PDF sets presented. Appreciate the effort. --Ron 

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 29 Sep 2010 09:34 AM 
Posted By rreiffer on 29 Sep 2010 08:44 AM 
Stan,
Were these the pictures taken after dark?








Wonder if you might explain what you mean, Rick? The images are on a PDF and shows just fine. I've added other files to view with smaller files.


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

On page 9 the "names I'm not sure of" are Richard and Trish Eberwein


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't you have a program to remove Blue Eye from Max the Wonder Dog?









Anyone notice anything??????????









Not one picture of any of my crashes.









Cause I didn't have any









Only plagued with De Railments which had to do with my Wheel settings.









I also had a few coupler problems. Mostly from loose screws which I didn't tighten enough


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 29 Sep 2010 10:57 AM 
Mostly from loose screws which I didn't tighten enough 


Yes, there are aways loose screws. Do we dare investigate further...









Yes, JJ. When you were running trains, they ran very well. The SD45's pulled the container cars right smartly....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah much better with some names. Thanks Stan. Later RJD


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tks.. for all the names added on photos.. You do great work..


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the photo's Stan. What a great event. Appears the weather was a bit cool up there.


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Great pic's Stan! I have the solution for your wrecked passenger train: just send your passenger cars to me and you won't have this problem again.................... 

Ed


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ORD23 on 29 Sep 2010 05:38 PM 
Great pic's Stan! I have the solution for your wrecked passenger train: just send your passenger cars to me and you won't have this problem again.................... 

Ed 
Ed..... I think I can answer your solution with one word............ NOT...









And it wasn't JJ's fault..


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

For what ever reason the first time (and several right in a row) where I tried to pull up the pictures the PDF was all black. I finally let it set long enough and everything showed up. Must be the transfer rate from the web site. I know it's not my bandwidth because we have 1.2Gb (that basically like a thousand T1's or 500 DSL lines) of Internet here.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

PDFs don't show partial pages..it's all or nothing. 
PDFs take longer to download...Mb vs Kb's . The more downloading on site at the same time probably slows it even more... About a minute on my DSL. 
I'm not impatient! I don't want it now, I want it yesterday! 

Laughingly, 

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rreiffer on 30 Sep 2010 10:01 AM 
For what ever reason the first time (and several right in a row) where I tried to pull up the pictures the PDF was all black. I finally let it set long enough and everything showed up. Must be the transfer rate from the web site. I know it's not my bandwidth because we have 1.2Gb (that basically like a thousand T1's or 500 DSL lines) of Internet here. I don't know if Stan is actually using Adobe Acrobat® which has the 'Fast Web View' option, so that the whole document doesn't have to download before the first page displays, if he is then he didn't save the document with that feature enabled. But, without that feature you've got to wait until the complete document downloads before the Adobe Reader displays the document and what you're seeing is the blank reader being displayed.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 30 Sep 2010 12:10 PM I don't want it now, I want it yesterday! 

Ah yes, John... Don't we all..... Don't we all....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I ran my long traina round several times. Then I took my NW-2 and started breaking up the consist. I move cars to different sidnigs on the layout. Then I went and put the consist back together. I had a great time. After I had it all re assembled I ran around the layout a few times before I packed to come home. The can be a lot of fun if you have a buch of sidings.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

On Friday while it was raining off and on and all the "Sugar Babies" were sitting in the staging area near the bench of woe. I was out running my 30 car train. Hand the layout all to my self.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 30 Sep 2010 05:54 PM 
I ran my long traina round several times. Then I took my NW-2 and started breaking up the consist. I move cars to different sidnigs on the layout. Then I went and put the consist back together. I had a great time. After I had it all re assembled I ran around the layout a few times before I packed to come home. The can be a lot of fun if you have a buch of sidings. 
I don't have all that many sidings, but I sure have an entertaining run here @ the CRD. In any case, it sure sounds like this event can be safely summed up in those familiar words "a good time was had by all." Those of us who did not make it at least have the benefit of these images and posts from those of you who attended.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron: 


I'd say if you could make the event it's one you should attend. It's one heck of an experience. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By aceinspp on 01 Oct 2010 05:08 PM 
Ron: 


I'd say if you could make the event it's one you should attend. It's one heck of an experience. Later RJD 
You were there?









What did you look like?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ..... R.J. attended the "Thingy" in 2008.....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep JJ I was there in 2008. I have not changed my appearance since. Where you there in 2008? Later RJD


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,[/b]
He was that real old guy with the southern drawl [/b]
Rex [/b]


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By John J on 01 Oct 2010 05:39 AM 
On Friday while it was raining off and on and all the "Sugar Babies" were sitting in the staging area near the bench of woe. I was out running my 30 car train. Hand the layout all to my self. 


Everybody was sitting on the bench because you were out running JJ......


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 01 Oct 2010 05:39 AM 
On Friday while it was raining off and on and all the "Sugar Babies" were sitting in the staging area near the bench of woe. I was out running my 30 car train. Hand the layout all to my self. Yes, it sure was raining when JJ was out on the layout. We were in the train shed with the rollup door open watching this grown man running trains in the rain holding his TE transmitter high in the air. And he didn't have his hat on. Have you even seen what a wet puppy looks like after being caught in the rain?????









His trains ran just wonderfully in the rain.


----------

